# Paphiopedilum rothschildianum turns out to be a cuckoo's egg! id?



## musa (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello,
6 years ago I bought that Paph. as Paph. rothschildianum. Unfortunateley it now turns out to be a cuckoo's egg.
Please help me to identify it (if possible):

It looks a bit like St. Swithin but there are some differences.
Leavespan is 80 cm. The flowers are extremley narrow with a natural width of 5 - 7 cm and a total length of 25 - 29,5 cm.
The petals are strongly curved at the shoulders with a maximal length of 23 cm.
Sepalum and synsepalum are straightly aligned and very narrow, too, what makes the flowers a quite elegant. The dark maroon veins are bold.
The pouch is comparingly dark red.
The staminodium is yellowish and Roth-like.

Here are some fotos:























In spite of being a fake roth. I like it. So thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2019)

not quite right for a St Swithin. Might be more complex than a primary hybrid.


----------



## troy (Apr 1, 2019)

It has character, I like it, although I could not identify it


----------



## Herbert (Apr 1, 2019)

What about PEOY ?


----------



## eds (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm no expert but to my eye I thought I could see P.philippense and P.sanderianum alongside P.roth at least. There could be so much variation in a cross between say Saint Swithin and PEOY that you'd never be able to I.D. it from sight - you'd only know if it was properly labelled. I like it though and would happily grow it.


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2019)

Ozpaph said:


> not quite right for a St Swithin. Might be more complex than a primary hybrid.



I agree. The really tall narrow dorsal suggests there might be a bit of sanderianum in it.


----------



## musa (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks a lot for your opinions!
It confirms my thoughts on it, but unfortunateley I still have to learn much about hybrids. Despite of being a multihybride I like it very much vor it's elegancy.


----------



## troy (Apr 2, 2019)

Maybe a peoy backcross to sanderianum


----------



## musa (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks troy!
Might there be a bit of philippinense in it? The violet volour of the petals gave me the impression, however the pouch says otherwise, or is colour no relevant factor at all?


----------

